# Plant id



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't believe either one of them will be goldenrod.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like Lamb's Quarter to me.


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 2, 2017)

It looks more like a Chenopodium album (looks like someone was typing at the same time... Lamb's Quarter is the common name)


----------



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

Do bees work this plant when it flowers


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a plant my goats were eating yesterday. It has a sticky residue inside.


----------

